# Dead boiler :(



## johnlevon (Mar 13, 2015)

My Fracino Piccino isn't heating up the water any more. Boiler definitely dead? Does it have to go back for repair









The steam boiler seems fine still

cheers

john


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

One of the thermostats on the brew boiler may have failed. You can check by using a multimeter or temporarily bypassing one to see if the boiler

heats up.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Norvin said:


> One of the thermostats on the brew boiler may have failed. You can check by using a multimeter or temporarily bypassing one to see if the boiler
> 
> heats up.


That's a good suggestion (I presume you mean limit stats), in addition it may just need the limit stat resetting...to implement he will need Torx 20 security bits, otherwise he won't be able to open it up. Hopefully Fracino will start learning not to put them on this machine.


----------



## johnlevon (Mar 13, 2015)

Found a small flathead screwdriver that could unscrew the Torx (sigh), and that was it indeed, boiler is back now, cheers!

Now if only I could solve my channelling problems...

cheers

john


----------

